# thesis FODMAP



## Seefke (Jan 6, 2012)

Hello people!I'm a Belgian student and I'm making a thesis about the FODMAP-diet.In our country, this diet was not being used so far.One of the biggest hospitals in our country has asked me (as student dietician) to make a thesis about it, becouse they want to use the diet on patients with IBS.When I was searching for more information, i found this forum.It seems that you already know more about the FODMAP...Could someone tell me where you find the information about the fodmap-diet and what your experiences are with the diet?Because it seems not easy to find information...I hope you understand this message







.Greatings,Seefke


----------



## Korga (Sep 8, 2011)

here's an informative website:http://www.mecfs-vic.org.au/sites/www.mecfs-vic.org.au/files/Article-BarrettPractGastro.pdfFODMAP stands for Fermentable Oligo-, Di- and Mono-saccharides And Polyols. These include: fructose (fruits, honey, HFCS) fructans (wheat, onions) lactose (milk sugar) polyols (sugar alcohols like sorbitol, xylitol & mannitol, along with fruits like apples, pears and plums) galactooligosaccharides (legumes & beans, brussel sprouts, onions) other sweeteners like polydextrose and isomalt


----------



## doveljw (Jan 11, 2012)

What kind of tea is ok on a low FODMAP diet? White/Ginger/and chamomile would seem to be alright...is ginger ok is small amounts i thought it was good for the digestion system?


----------



## gummivenus (Dec 29, 2011)

Hi Seefke,That's a great idea for a thesis!I would suggest you begin your research by contacting the developer of the low FODMAP diet, Dr Sue Shepherd. Dr Shepherd runs a dietician practice in Australia, Shepherd Works, and is the author of _The Food Intolerance Management Plan_, which is basically the low FODMAP Bible.If you do a search on Google scholar, you should also find a few research papers on the subject, some of which are written by Dr Shepherd.You might like to look at her websites: <shepherdworks.com.au> and <foodintolerancemanagementplan.com.au>.Good luck!


----------



## gummivenus (Dec 29, 2011)

*Doveljw*, the purpose of this thread is to help Seefke find info for her thesis. I don't think anyone will look here to answer your question...I'd suggest you start a new thread on teas.


----------



## c1aire (Jun 1, 2011)

as far as i know research in the uk is being done here:http://www.kcl.ac.uk/medicine/research/divisions/dns/projects/fodmaps/index.aspxperhaps you could contact the researchers here?


----------

